# cobia



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

i have a 21 foot bay boat and its hard to spot a cobiawithout a cobia tower. i was thinking about anchoring off and chumming like crazy when they start to come in. does any one else have any better advice ?? thanks


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's worked before. Go to one of the buoys, drop anchor and wait for them. Who knows what you'll catch.

BUT if it's a nice 3 foot day you can spot some cobia from about anything that floats.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

This works great in the later spring and summer months,on wrecks off the beach,but they seem to have other things on their mind inthe earlypart of the seasonand are fairly dedicated on their westerly course.Best bet is to find someone with a tower or just do the best you can looking without one,and yeah when I was a kid I tried the chumming idea a time or 2.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Get a sterp ladder,652 bungee cords,some duct tape......ah nevermind :letsdrink


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks a ton !


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *SuperSpook (2/11/2009)*Get a sterp ladder,652 bungee cords,some duct tape......ah nevermind :letsdrink




i have seen 3 different boats with that set up


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

You could troll a williamson ribbonfish on a downrigger or Mann's makes a stretch lure that is like an eel that goes down 30 feet


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Island24 (2/20/2009)*You could troll a williamson ribbonfish on a downrigger or Mann's makes a stretch lure that is like an eel that goes down 30 feet


have you done this before with any success? cause i have a whole bunch of the williamson ribbons.


----------



## billfishintimecg (Feb 18, 2009)

If you wanted to try chumming early season, I would go offshore to the edge or something and Aj fish and chum while your out there, probaly a better chance of seeing them out there in early march. But, YOU NEVER KNOW with cobia, they arefreaks of nature!!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

you might actually find better results on days that most cobia fishermen would call poor conditions. if the current is east to west, you can put out a heavy chum line. with the current going towards where they're coming from, you have a better chance of intercepting them. they will continue to swim west to east even with an opposing current, so you could have some decent success chumming when the current is opposite their migration.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

when chumming, try multiple baits in different locations. throw a few lives baits out, one on a balloon to stay high, another on an egg weight like 2oz to havea deeper bait. then fish a few lines in the chum slick with chunk baits, or live, whatever. just give yourself multiple opportunities. remember to keep your eyes peeled while all this is going on, and once it gets into april and may, you might need to switch to wire leader due to kingfish being in the area.


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

> *nb&twil (2/23/2009)*you might actually find better results on days that most cobia fishermen would call poor conditions. if the current is east to west, you can put out a heavy chum line. with the current going towards where they're coming from, you have a better chance of intercepting them. they will continue to swim west to east even with an opposing current, so you could have some decent success chumming when the current is opposite their migration.


x2.....this does work about two years ago i anchored off the beach in about four or five footers it was raining on and off all day....i chummed my ass off and boated to cobia one in the thirties and one about fifty since then i have done it a couple times and have seen fish but by the time i saw em another boat with a tower was in my slick hooked up, or just couldnt get the interest of the fish.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey will you got that backwards. Last time I checked they swim from east to west


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (2/23/2009)*you might actually find better results on days that most cobia fishermen would call poor conditions. if the current is east to west, you can put out a heavy chum line. with the current going towards where they're coming from, you have a better chance of intercepting them. they will continue to swim west to east even with an opposing current, so you could have some decent success chumming when the current is opposite their migration.


huh?!




> *Freespool (2/23/2009)*Hey will you got that backwards. Last time I checked they swim from east to west


ya i was thinking the same thing


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *nb&twil (2/23/2009)*you might actually find better results on days that most cobia fishermen would call poor conditions. if the current is east to west, you can put out a heavy chum line. with the current going towards where they're coming from, you have a better chance of intercepting them. they will continue to swim west to east even with an opposing current, so you could have some decent success chumming when the current is opposite their migration.
> ...


Yep and the reason you usually hear of someone in Destin catching one firstaround the first or second week in March! The next few 70 plus degree days are going to be giving folks the itch that's for sure! Game on, March 1 is Sunday!<DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 689px"><NOBR><B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">DESTIN[/B], FL (March 9, 2007) ? Angler Victor Wright, of the boat Bamboo Vic of Gulf Breeze </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 720px"><NOBR>weighed in the <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff66">first[/B] <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">cobia[/B] in <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">Destin[/B] to kick off the 2007 HarborWalk Marina <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">Destin[/B] <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">Cobia[/B] </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 751px"><NOBR>Tournament. The boat, also captained by Wright, reeled in the 65 lb. <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">cobia[/B] in Pensacola and weighed </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 782px"><NOBR>it in at the marina around 6:30 p.m. on March 8, 2007.</NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 689px"><NOBR><B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">DESTIN[/B], FL (March 9, 2007) ? Angler Victor Wright, of the boat Bamboo Vic of Gulf Breeze </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 720px"><NOBR>weighed in the <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff66">first[/B] <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">cobia[/B] in <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">Destin[/B] to kick off the 2007 HarborWalk Marina <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">Destin[/B] <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">Cobia[/B] </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 751px"><NOBR>Tournament. The boat, also captained by Wright, reeled in the 65 lb. <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">cobia[/B] in Pensacola and weighed </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 782px"><NOBR>it in at the marina around 6:30 p.m. on March 8, 2007.</NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 689px"><NOBR><B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">DESTIN[/B], FL (March 9, 2007) ? Angler Victor Wright, of the boat Bamboo Vic of Gulf Breeze </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 720px"><NOBR>weighed in the <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff66">first[/B] <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">cobia[/B] in <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">Destin[/B] to kick off the 2007 HarborWalk Marina <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">Destin[/B] <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">Cobia[/B] </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 751px"><NOBR>Tournament. The boat, also captained by Wright, reeled in the 65 lb. <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">cobia[/B] in Pensacola and weighed </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 782px"><NOBR>it in at the marina around 6:30 p.m. on March 8, 2007.</NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 689px"><NOBR><B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">DESTIN[/B], FL (March 9, 2007) ? Angler Victor Wright, of the boat Bamboo Vic of Gulf Breeze </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 720px"><NOBR>weighed in the <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff66">first[/B] <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">cobia[/B] in <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">Destin[/B] to kick off the 2007 HarborWalk Marina <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">Destin[/B] <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">Cobia[/B] </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 751px"><NOBR>Tournament. The boat, also captained by Wright, reeled in the 65 lb. <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">cobia[/B] in Pensacola and weighed </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 782px"><NOBR>it in at the marina around 6:30 p.m. on March 8, 2007.</NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 689px"><NOBR><B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">DESTIN[/B], FL (March 9, 2007) ? Angler Victor Wright, of the boat Bamboo Vic of Gulf Breeze </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 720px"><NOBR>weighed in the <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff66">first[/B] <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">cobia[/B] in <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">Destin[/B] to kick off the 2007 HarborWalk Marina <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff99">Destin[/B] <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">Cobia[/B] </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 751px"><NOBR>Tournament. The boat, also captained by Wright, reeled in the 65 lb. <B style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a0ffff">cobia[/B] in Pensacola and weighed </NOBR></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 86px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 782px"><NOBR>it in at the marina around 6:30 p.m. on March 8, 2007.</NOBR></DIV>


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

cant freakin wait ! respooled my reels, pre-tied leaders, sharpened hooks, all I need is another couple weeks to go by !


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

I have heard of some guys that anchor up, go heavy on the chum and put their baits out on balloons. Whether it be pinfish or eels. They have had alot of success doing it that way.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

ice chest of beer and ya cant lose


----------



## offshorewarrior (Mar 3, 2009)

Why not build a 4 foot stand or high chair up front on the bow with a small rail. I've seen this before OR.... use a four foot step ladder bolted to front deck and use a long pole to steady your lookout.

Beware these poor man suggestions are best used when seas are calm.

Come to think of it perhaps even a small tower could be made around the center console. Just brainstormin!

Good luck 

offshorewarrior


----------



## Insta-Gator (Oct 10, 2007)

If I remember correctly the first one caught last year was a guy chumming out of Alabam pass on a little 20 ft center console.


----------

